# New DOD channels line up



## Renard (Jun 21, 2007)

3 new DOD channels are showing up on channel 1828 (Studio 4 Learning), Channel 1889 (Anime network), channel, 1890 (Vegas players network)
Maybe just some test channels, before they go completely DOD "live" and /or "live".


----------



## convem24 (Mar 11, 2007)

Renard said:


> 3 new DOD channels are showing up on channel 1828 (Studio 4 Learning), Channel 1889 (Anime network), channel, 1890 (Vegas players network)
> Maybe just some test channels, before they go completely "live".


Very cool! I know some of my friends who want Anime Network will be happy. I wonder if there will be a live channel also or just VOD like what cable is doing. I need the HR21 to go live here soon with VOD (it sounds like March time frame for the HR21).


----------



## mhking (Oct 28, 2002)

convem24 said:


> Very cool! I know some of my friends who want Anime Network will be happy.


Yes, I am.


----------



## mhking (Oct 28, 2002)

Checking this morning, none of the three are available...


----------



## mirwin101 (Oct 9, 2006)

last night and all three of the channels mentioned were in my guide this morning.


----------



## mirwin101 (Oct 9, 2006)

mirwin101 said:


> last night and all three of the channels mentioned were in my guide this morning.


I should be more specific. They were all available and I was able to download a show from the Anime Network.


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

I noticed these new DoD channels as well. Pity the Anime Network no longer has a 24/7 broadcast service and only offers on-demand programming. They would have made a nice channel addition if they did.

Although I’m a little puzzled as why the show offerings are different through DoD and what you can get online at their website. 

Since we now have a channel that exists as a DoD page only I wonder if DIRECTV can add “Series Link” capabilities to the DoD homepages? That way the unit can automatically download new episodes when they become available. 

Also, as a resident of Las Vegas I must say that I am darkly amused that we have our own DoD channel.


----------



## code4code5 (Aug 29, 2006)

Ratara said:


> Since we now have a channel that exists as a DoD page only I wonder if DIRECTV can add "Series Link" capabilities to the DoD homepages? That way the unit can automatically download new episodes when they become available.


If you set up a keyword search in your HR20, I believe that it will scan the DOD offerings as well.


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

code4code5 said:


> If you set up a keyword search in your HR20, I believe that it will scan the DOD offerings as well.


Oh I know that the search results include DoD offerings, but I do not believe that the unit allows you to setup a series link for a DoD program.

I rather enjoyed B'tX, so I tried setting up a keyword recording for "BTX".

When the unit searches for "BTX" it does find the program but does not add it to the VOD Que or "To Do" list when the "autorecord" is setup. Has anyone else tried autorecording DoD content?


----------



## Mixer (Sep 28, 2006)

There is no way to auto record DoD content because it is downloaded not broadcasted.


----------



## kgkong52 (Jan 31, 2008)

How long does it take Directv to activate on demand once you are connected to the internet. I have the HR20 receiver.


----------



## mjbueche (Jan 14, 2008)

kgkong52 said:


> How long does it take Directv to activate on demand once you are connected to the internet. I have the HR20 receiver.


A couple of hours to download everything


----------



## 21hawk (Nov 16, 2006)

kgkong52 said:


> How long does it take Directv to activate on demand once you are connected to the internet. I have the HR20 receiver.


A couple of days, maybe weeks, I don't believe any definitive time frame has been established.


----------



## mark h (Sep 17, 2006)

21hawk said:


> A couple of days, maybe weeks, I don't believe any definitive time frame has been established.


I had to call them to activate.

mark


----------

